# It's A boy



## karri0n (May 2, 2009)

We just had our second child yesterday, May 1 at 9:30 AM. We did it completely at home, and I delivered the baby. Her labor was fast, maybe 4 hours. The midwife came today to do the checkup on mom and baby, and all is well.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 2, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> We did it completely at home, and I delivered the baby...


WOW congrats!

I don't think I could do that.  I'm more old school, out chopping firewood and boiling water.


----------



## myzamboni (May 2, 2009)

Congrats!  Perfect day for a birthday (yes, I am biased).


----------



## karri0n (May 2, 2009)

.......


----------



## North of 60 (May 3, 2009)

Wonderful. Congratulations and enjoy what #2 has to offer along with #1 and visversa and so on. I have two also. Its a good healthy way to travel through life. It helps a person enjoy the simpler things. Glad your sweetheart also fair-ed good through the big presentation. Double CHEERS to you today my friend.
N of 60


----------



## fossil (May 3, 2009)

My heartfelt congratulations.  I was a certified Lamaze coach...in the room when my daughter was born, but certainly not one of the two principals involved.  That was 25 years ago, so I'm quite sure my credentials have long since expired.  But I remember.  I'm very happy to read that all are well.  What a special time.  Now, go change that diaper!  Rick


----------



## rphurley (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  Beautiful baby you got there, and to deliver at home must be an awesome experience.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations ..lets us know when she gets a name. As far as having a baby at home... YIKES!


----------



## Dix (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations from across the sound to the entire family !!

It must have been an awesome experience !!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 3, 2009)

beautiful baby! of course which one aint, hearty congrats from my bunch to yours.


----------



## rowerwet (May 3, 2009)

the hospital my wife went too for our three has a jacuzi and a birthing tub (used for the past two) she wouldn't do a home birth unless I installed both of them here. 
congrats! now comes the best part!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!   We have one due early November!

Matt


----------



## fabguy01 (May 5, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> the hospital my wife went too for our three has a jacuzi and a birthing tub (used for the past two) she wouldn't do a home birth unless I installed both of them here.
> congrats! now comes the best part!


Was'nt the best part about 9 months ago? ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Jags (May 5, 2009)

Mega Congrats to you and your honey....and of course the birthday child.

Having it at home....you delivered....you got bigger stones than I do, thats for sure.


----------



## johnn (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic!:I`ve thrown caution to the wind many times in regards to my own health, but I think I would be scared to death and totally lose my composure. This inspite of having attended two of my own childrens births. Kudos to you and yours!


----------



## karri0n (May 5, 2009)

Update:

Got the weight today, and he weighs in at a healthy 7 Lbs even. Probably closer to 7 lb 8 oz at birth according to the Midwife.(My guess was 7 lb 9 oz at the time).

His name is Kieran Hunter Freyr Ashley, or "Dark Haired hunter, watched over by Freyr, of the Ashley family"


I was very comfortable during the delivery, I just never got any foreboding feeling regarding the whole thing. The only time I was worried was directly after talking to friends/family who would say we need to go to the hospital for the labor because the baby will suffocate, mom will bleed to death, cord is gonna wrap around the neck, etc. Considering she had a considerably shorter/easier labor than anyone I've known, I suppose my gut was right on this one.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 5, 2009)

Blahdy freakin blah- ya know- people always think they're right.  They act like it's completely freakish and unnatural if it's not done like they expect.  

Once a week there' some stoy on TV about someone giving birth at home or in a car because they couldn't make it to the hospital.  They use words like "miracle".  I got nothing against a hospital birth- I have a problem with a judgemental, uninformed, and disconnected people.  Good for you sticking to your principles and decisions my man.


----------



## johnn (May 5, 2009)

Good thing you didn`t go to the "DIY" section and start a thread ,,"Should I ,,or ,,Shouldnt I"...You would still be trying to make your mind Up! Somehow we would have ended up talking about Blue Chainsaws or Moisture Content Absorbant Pads!! 8-/


----------



## karri0n (May 6, 2009)

ml said:
			
		

> Moisture Content Absorbant Pads!! 8-/




CALL PATENT OFFICE IMMEDIATELY


----------



## karri0n (May 6, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Blahdy freakin blah- ya know- people always think they're right.  They act like it's completely freakish and unnatural if it's not done like they expect.
> 
> Once a week there' some stoy on TV about someone giving birth at home or in a car because they couldn't make it to the hospital.  They use words like "miracle".  I got nothing against a hospital birth- I have a problem with a judgemental, uninformed, and disconnected people.  Good for you sticking to your principles and decisions my man.




Thanks AP. That means a lot. Truly.


----------



## jadm (May 6, 2009)

Congrats!  Encouraging to read that young couples still do home births in todays world of fear about birth....

Our first was born in a hospital and it was a nightmare - high intervention, drugs and a c-section due to all of the interventions.  Baby ended up in the intensive care unit due to all of the afore mentioned hub-bub.  

After his birth I made it a point to read as much as I could about home births and was amazed at what I found out.  Wished I had looked into it before I had our first but I just followed the crowd and thought we were doing the right thing....

Had the second and third ones at home and, boy, what a world of difference. ( All my babies were 10 pounders.  Dr. with first born was sure the only safe way to deliver a baby that size was via c-section...Midwife had no problem with size and she was right.)

Bottom line in any birth is for a safe delivery for both mother and child.  I am an advocate for people doing what works for their family  BUT I am heavily biased due to my experience. 


 ;-)  ;-) 

Enjoy that little one.  He won't stay little for long.  While the nights seem long now and sleep interrupted it is much easier at this age then when they are older and out driving around in snow storms at night....sleep is a thing of the past. :gulp:


----------



## firefighterjake (May 6, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Blahdy freakin blah- ya know- people always think they're right.  They act like it's completely freakish and unnatural if it's not done like they expect.
> 
> Once a week there' some stoy on TV about someone giving birth at home or in a car because they couldn't make it to the hospital.  They use words like "miracle".  I got nothing against a hospital birth- I have a problem with a judgemental, uninformed, and disconnected people.  Good for you sticking to your principles and decisions my man.



+1

As my wife, a nurse, says . . . the Maternity Ward is the only section of the hospital where everyone there is usually perfectly well in terms of health. 

Women have been giving birth since the dawn of time (or about 9 months after the dawn of time) and the vast majority of women throughout history and many, even today, have not needed to give births in a hospital . . . I mean it's a pretty natural event.

That said, there is a time and place for hospital births (not to say that folks shouldn't go to hospitals to have a baby if they so choose)  . . . namely being if in the pre-natal visits there is a potential problem . . . i.e. baby placed incorrectly, abnormally large baby, mother's anatomy may not be sized or positioned right, etc. . . . and of course if there is an issue during the birthing process . . . but otherwise birthing is perfectly natural.

The good news is that it seems as though many more progressive hospitals are now making the birthing process a bit easier . . . the rooms are set up like a hotel . . . the mother has a lot more control in terms of where and how she wants to deliver (i.e. in a bath, bed, squatting, etc.) instead of wheeling them into an OR.


----------



## rowerwet (May 6, 2009)

fabguy01 said:
			
		

> rowerwet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife doesn't let a baby interfere with the baby making end of things. 
raising children is the most fun and the most work you will ever have IMHO.


----------



## fossil (May 6, 2009)

You and your brother had a baby?  Maybe a new thread in the Ash Can and you'll fill us in on some of the details?  Rick


----------



## Delta-T (May 6, 2009)

fossil - 06 May 2009 02:44 PM
You and your brother had a baby?  Maybe a new thread in the Ash Can and you’ll fill us in on some of the details?  Rick

where do u think preused ufo’s come from? 

This is beggining to sound like ANOTHER Steven Segal movie with Sasquatch. Damn I love this site. Two Thumbs Up and keep the sequels coming !!


----------



## Delta-T (May 6, 2009)

Oh, and super big high five for having cute babies at home


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 7, 2009)

Preused ufO brOKer said:
			
		

> faced with a similar situation once we queried which end of the umbillical cord should be cut. brother figured a prehistoric woman delivering on her own would have raised the baby to her face & chewed off the cord... i thinx mother/animals also ingest the afterbirth which results in nutrition for baby's milk, wonder if it has to be safely cooked or tastes better raw.



Pooks, you are a classic..I cant believe I just read what I read!
Can I call you pooks?


----------

